# I got my Tiller & more



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I went and picked up the Tiller for my H-16 today. It's pretty rusted. But the shaft turns and it looks like almost all of it is there. I have the pic's and will post them. I also got the drive shaft that the guy said ran it. And on top of that he had the front end and tubes for another machine. I got them.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds like you made out pretty good !


----------

